# Waterbury Method



## musclehead24 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm about to start the Waterbury Method. Its a program written by Chad Waterbury who is a well respected strength coach over on T-Nation. Here is the link for anyone not familiar with it. TESTOSTERONE NATION

I have some questions for anybody here who has done the program or anybody who can offer some insight.

The program is set up for 4 weeks. After the 4th week do I switch to another routine or can I continue using this? If so do I change any parameters or just keep increasing the weight? How do I increase the poundage on hammer curls by 2.5%? With dumbells that is not possible at my gym. Should I put something else in to replace hammer curls?

I know nobody here designed the program, but I cant contact him myself so if anybody has done this program before what should I do?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2007)

You don't have to increase the poundage. You could also do another rep.

The program is decent. I wouldn't do it, but it's not bad.


----------



## Andalite (Jul 16, 2007)

im not a CW fan. but i do like some of his principles like doing more variety, etc. however, i dont believe in all his routines at all.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 17, 2007)

I've done some Waterbury. He's got some good stuff overall. Probably a lot of haters out there. If you eat plenty as you always should, you'll still get bigger and stronger on his programs. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## buening (Jul 25, 2007)

Speaking of CW, anybody read this article?  TESTOSTERONE NATION - Everything Is About to Change

Hmmm, interesting to say the least.  I bet the guys that go to failure or negative lovers are hating this guy


----------

